
Nine of the Top Cryptocurrency Predictions for 2019 - brecalynch
As 2018 winds down, the year has been a mixture of sadness and pleasure. Let’s face it, cryptocurrency exchanges and other crypto firms have had an amazing outing this year, raking in millions of dollars despite a market bear. Therefore, in keeping with the tradition of the industry, many cryptocurrency experts are making their predictions of 2019.
@bittpress.com&#x2F;cryptocurrency-predictions-2019&#x2F;
======
brownbat
Wow, on average, these nine experts believe Bitcoin will reach over 100,000
USD! *

* if you include McAfee's prediction of 1 BTC = 1 Million USD. :)

